# Alphacool Eisbaer 360 rasselnde Pumpe inkl. Vid des "Sounds"



## NerdmitHerz (24. August 2017)

Mahlzeit zusammen 

Ich hab mir privat die Alphacool Eisbaer 360 gekauft. Nur hat der VK leider vergessen die Schrauben beizulegen, welche man braucht um die Lüfter am Radiator festzumachen bzw. den Radiator am Case.

Nun ist alles so eben von mir im Case verbaut worden. Den Radiator musste ich leider vorne einbauen und nicht wie von mir geplant oben. Somit ist der Eisbaer nun mit einblasenden Lüftern montiert worden am Case (Case->Lüfter->Radiator).

Im Prime 27.9 auf Temperatur getestet laufen die 3 Lüfter gesteuert vom MSI Board auf 794 RPM wenn ich CPUID HWMonitor trauen kann. Dies ist erstmal von mir als leise zu betiteln. Die CPU ist auf 4 Ghz bei 1.052V übertaktet und ist bei 63°C Kern #2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was mir noch ein wenig Sorgen bereitet ist die Pumpe, die ein wenig rasselt. Laut CPUID HWMonitor läuft sie auf ~3K RPM, kann sie leider an meinem MSI Board nicht runter regeln.

Siehe Video -> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzuoMCwEmBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zwar nicht mehr so laut wie in dem Video, doch wenn ich mitm Ohr an die Pumpe gehe ist es wahrnehmbar

Was könnte ich tun?


Denn im groben und Ganzen bin ich bis jetzt sehr zu frieden im Gegensatz zum vorherigen Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper mit 2x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 schwarz, 140mm ist das System im Grunde kühler und leichter einsehbar (ab und an schau ich schon gerne in mein Case, welches unterm Tisch steht.

Schönen Donnerstag

Dirk


----------



## Ryle (24. August 2017)

Wie ne kleine Waschmaschine 
Man sieht ja recht eindeutig, dass da nen Schluck Kühlflüssigkeit fehlt. Am besten ausbauen und etwas destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen, rumschütteln und solange wiederholen bis wirklich voll bis oben hin ist. Wenn das Problem immer noch besteht reklamieren.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (25. August 2017)

destilliertes Wasser, hab ich leider nicht daheim.  Im Grunde hört höre ich die Pumpe ja net wenn ich im idle bin, da höre ich mein Netzteil und meine anderen Lüfter im Case mehr ^^
hat das fehlende Wasser iwelche Konsequenzen für die Pumpe?

Denn die Temps liegen mit dem System zusammen mit nem 720p30FPS stream + Game bei max 55°C auf Core#02

Im Vergleich zu vorher echt gut


----------



## SpatteL (25. August 2017)

Eine Flasche Wasser für 1€ zu kaufen wird doch wohl kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## NerdmitHerz (25. August 2017)

welches wäre dem empfohlen inkl. Befüllung der Eisbaer 360? Noch gleich ne Frage im Anschluss: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Pumpe zu drosseln, wenn das Board nur PWM anerkannt am CPU-Fan2?

danke


----------



## Ryle (25. August 2017)

Einfach normales destilliertes Wasser kaufen, das bekommst du überall auch in jedem Gammel Supermarkt. Dann nachfüllen, nicht aber ersetzen! Also nicht, dass du alles was drin ist entleerst, da sind nämlich noch Korrosionsschutzmittel usw. drin, die auch drin bleiben sollten. Aber zum etwas nachfüllen reicht ne Buddel desti Wasser, kostet nur n Euro oder sowas.

Pumpe drosseln sollte auch kein Problem sein. Kommt aufs Board an, die meisten können am PWM CPU Header auch per Spannung regeln, ansonsten steckste eben in nen anderen Header um.


----------



## NerdmitHerz (25. August 2017)

Okay dann morgen mal schauen bei Kaufland

Zum Thema Mainboard:

2 x 4-pin CPU fan connectors: Die Anschlüsse unterstützen aktive Systemlüfter mit +12V
3 x 4-pin system fan connectors

Im Handbuch las ich nichts von per Spannung regeln. Das alte Asus X99a USB3.1 was ich davor hatte, gab diese Möglichkeit. Wurde getauscht weil auf einmal die USB-Geräte nicht mehr anerkannt wurden.

Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit noch am Netzteil Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt sie anzuschließen. Ist das evtl zu schwach?


----------

